# Bleeding toe nail



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I checked on my new bird just now and I saw a flight feather on the floor with blood spots 
She had a night fright and his toe was looking like it got pushed to the side and then it started bleeding a lot! Someone who was at my house took a paper towel and put it on her foot, I got corn starch and I put it on her toe. It stopped the bleeding for a bit until she moved her foot and then it started to bleed again, I put more and held it so it won't move and then it stopped
While I was going to put her back in her cage the looked like she was about to die right then and there 
I am so scared i just put her back in her cage and she looked very dizzy!!

Please help me! I just wanted to have a new bird that would give me company but I never knew that I was a TERRIBLE owner to be at risk of loosing my 1 day old bird!! 
She looked like she had pain in that foot and she hardly perched on it
Will she die in the middle of the night? This is really hard for me! Please help


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

The bleeding stopped right? I read somewhere a small dab of Neosporin helps, but you'd have to hold it there for like 15 minutes or something, but don't take my word on it, I don't know how accurate that is


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes the bleeding stopped 
I think Neosporin is a great idea!
What should I do about his bent toe nail


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

How crooked?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

A little bent, I'll try to take a photo


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is sleeping, I'm glad she is still alive
Ill try to take it in the morning
Is there anything I should watch out for? What are the chances of me walking in her cage and finding her dead? I have never seen a bird dead and I'm really worried


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

When a bird loses about 20% of their blood I believe, it's fatal. I THINK. Again, don't trust me. But if she knocks herself again and it starts, really watch her for a couple hours. If she keeps bleeding, a vet please


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok, thank you! 
I'll watch her like a hawk,


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

if it's not bleeding there's no imminent danger. a sleep should help him\her  don't stress! he probably just freaked being in a new place. make sure you cover part of his cage, and have a nightlight so that he can see to get back up to his perch if it happens again.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I did 
The reason this happened was because when we got home is was dark outside and my family said that he isn't allowed in the house
They said I shouldn't be paranoid so I listened to them and she got scared last night from all the moving and darkness that she had a night fright

She is in my house now and I learned that I will *never* put a new bird outside again!!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope he feels better soon and that it doesn't start bleeding again and you are most definately not a terrible owner, sometimes it's just hard to follow your own instincts when you have others telling you otherwise. The five recent tiels that my dad brought home all had a fright in the carrier while they were together and got injuries but are doing better now, I think the best thing would be to watch him like you are, let him rest and get his energy back


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you
I got a picture








How can I help him?


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't really know heaps about this stuff but in the picture is the dark on his toe dried blood or the colour of his toe and when you say his nail is bent is it bent say in the middle of the nail or coming away from the actual toe?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I would just leave it, honestly, and keep an eye to make sure it doesn't bleed again.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

If the bleeding has definitely stopped, and she is putting pressure on her foot, (which your photo shows she is), and she has movement in that toe then I would think she is going to be fine  keep a close eye on her though & if the situation changes get her to a vet.

It might be a good idea to have some Tamodine in your birdie first aid box for accidents such as this, it's a veterinary wash, you dilute a small amount of Tamodine in water & wipe over the cut area, this ensures no infections set in


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The bleeding has stopped but when will nail heal? Do I have to wait a year for it to grow big enough to clip it? Any ideas?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

it looks like it'll heal by itself quite well


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's a relief 
I'm glad it isn't sever


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Update: he hasn't touched his food or water at all!! I felt bad for the little guy so I brought the food bowl right next to him and he looked at it and he was about to eat it, but then he got scared 
Them I took the water out to give it to him and he was following it so I put it close to him in his cage and he came and looked at me but then he drank 3 mouthfuls of water 

I figured he was thirsty so I took the mister and I gave him a bath and he LOVED it!! Then I gave him the food and he ate it.

I then was on the way to leave and he have me a chirp and he moved around his cage (he was in the same spot of his cage for 2 days and I never heard his voice in my life) 

I think the bath really made himself at home and when I closed the door I could hear the cage sound since he was climbing


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That's good to hear he's settling


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ouch that looks painful. Hopefully it will heal up nicely.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Update:
Her nail is perfectly normal! The dry blood is gone and the nail isn't crooked! I don't know how it all happened but as long as she's fine, I'm fine


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That's good 

But I have a question, is it a boy or a girl? You've said both


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Boy 
they said he is a boy and he has no barring on his tail (unless I can't see them)
But I call him a girl since his face looks so gentle -like a girl
I mean come on, how can you possibly call this face a male?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Nah, he's just a pretty faced boy 

He reminds me of a white homing pigeon


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha thanks 
How are your cockatiels? I love hearing updates about them!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Doing good. Doing good. Jaid is growing up with more male behaviors and Beaker is still going 

But now you know, I'll probably be calling him Homer from now on don't you?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It's very interesting watching little boys learning how to do male behaviors, especially on another male :lol:



> But now you know, I'll probably be calling him Homer from now on don't you?


*no comment* 
I'm just joking, he looks similar but there's NO way I'm calling him that I'm sorry LOL


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Come on, you can call him Homeslice!!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

How do you know he's a boy? Has he been DNA sexed or does he sing and dance?


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

If you think the bend is too extreme, you could try to splint it. Casey wrote a thread on it here:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32917


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Lougirl said:


> Come on, you can call him Homeslice!!!


That could be his nickname haha 


CharVicki said:


> How do you know he's a boy? Has he been DNA sexed or does he sing and dance?


They pelvic boned sexed him(I don't think it's accurate) and I checked his tail feathers and I didn't see barring, but I did see a cinnamon wash to it
I don't see any male behaviors yet (which is quite normal since it's his first days home) 


Amz said:


> If you think the bend is too extreme, you could try to splint it. Casey wrote a thread on it here:
> 
> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32917


Thanks Amz! The nail is fine now  I'll take a look at that just in case if something like this happens again


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> Thanks Amz! The nail is fine now  I'll take a look at that just in case if something like this happens again


Ah yeah, I didn't read far enough ahead. Whoops.

Glad to hear it though!


----------

